# Time shift scanline video



## RobN185 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know if this has been posted here before, but IMO it is well worth a look.

Weird Time Remap Effects

I'm guessing it's time shifted horizontal scan lines?


----------



## amolitor (Jan 25, 2013)

That's what it looks like to me.

The link isn't remotely worksafe, the site has some ads for sexy sexy pictures. No actual nudity that I noticed, but a lot of female butts.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 25, 2013)

I am thinking they are recording at 30fps or higher, and introducing a new frame running top to bottom over a one second or so period, with the next frame displayed every 1/15-1/30 second, giving the impression of smooth movement. Interpolation may also be used.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 25, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted here before, but IMO it is well worth a look.
> 
> Weird Time Remap Effects
> 
> I'm guessing it's time shifted horizontal scan lines?



That and most likely masking on many time-remapped videos.  Interesting use of time-remapping.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 13, 2013)

A tutorial on how to do this effect:


----------



## CherylL (Feb 13, 2013)

The video on Vimeo:

[video=vimeo;7878518]https://vimeo.com/7878518[/video]


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks CherilL - do you know which program was used in the tutorial?


----------



## jennyli (Feb 21, 2013)

wonderful forum


----------



## CherylL (Feb 21, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Thanks CherilL - do you know which program was used in the tutorial?



Sorry, I didn't see this earlier.  The program used is After Effects and I was surprised at how easy this effect is created.  Of course having good footage to work with made the above video interesting.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 21, 2013)

jennyli said:


> wonderful forum



Welcome!


----------

